# Birds in harsh winters



## paulseb (Nov 2, 2010)

I forgot to replenish my stocks of seeds as first mice got them downstairs and when I moved the sack into my loft, moths got in and bred!!
Today I put out bread and was glad to see a blackbird get there first instead of the usual suspects- the vulture-like pidgeons normally perched on my fence...but who do a great job disposing of waste! How do they manage in this weather?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please please please do not feed bread to the birds, especially in this weather! Please have a read of this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/134473-please-rember-birds.html?highlight=bread


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Bluetits and robin were here today feeding on the fat balls and seeds..they didnt seem to mind the snow.


----------



## paulseb (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warning- I'll buy some proper food balls and hang them up.
I stopped doing all this when the apple tree I used got honey fungus and was cut down. But I have a washing line...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's how I started with feeding the birds! Be warned it may well become a way of life :lol:

This is my set up now:










Plus we have a bird table out of shot too  But I love watching the birds so I don't mind.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

People have been putting fat balls out in the bushes near the air field its realy quiet though no birds singing  & we have'nt been able to get to the alotment to feed our gang just hope there ok.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am feeding the garden birds - we had another visit from a Woodcock today  but feel so sorry for the swans, ducks & geese round here  Wish I could help them all out


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> That's how I started with feeding the birds! Be warned it may well become a way of life :lol:
> 
> This is my set up now:
> 
> ...


Oh WOW Aurelia! I am very envious of your feeding stations  your local visitors must be positively spoilt rotten! :thumbup:

All my feeders are held up by a washing line - it takes the weight of 4 feeders (plus birds) rather well. Currently I have 2 seed feeders (4 ports), a small peanut feeder, a suet block feeder and now the weather is really biting, a couple of coconut fat feeders. Also got two bird tables: one standard sized and one that is at ground level: Ground Feeding Tray - Haiths Bird Seed

I must agree that feeding birds does become a way of life - nothing quite like seeing a dozen different species of birds in the garden all at once :thumbup: I like to think we help a little towards the birds in such a difficult season.


----------



## paulseb (Nov 2, 2010)

Read the threads about suitable foods and found over-ripe bananas which will be a treat + re-stocking on seeds and fat-balls. I used to love watching the variety of birds on my apple tree. Besides being a good, natural place for them to assemble, they benefitted the tree. Old organic growers trick-while birds queue for fatball etc they snack on tree pests!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Is there anything that we shouldn't be feeding them apart from bread? I have all the usual peanuts, fat balls and suet out for them. Im putting out stuff Im finding in the presses, old cereal, porridge oats, barley seeds, sultanas and dried fruit. But is there any household foods actually bad for them? 
Iv out of date muller rice pots, some bourbon biscuits and some nice biscuits, would these be ok to mash up and put out for them?

Here's my set up. There's some flower pots underneath that I usually sprinkle some food in but have to keep the dog away or else he hoovers it all up!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

There's very little you can chuck out for the birds that will harm them...and anything is better than starving.


----------



## paulseb (Nov 2, 2010)

we always have left-over rice which contains moisture and hopefully is good for smaller birds- no qestion about pidgeons, they gobble it up! Always glad to see blackbirds get there first 'cos the pidgeons clear it immediately.


----------

